# serwer poczty, postfix

## professor1234

Witam,

Co by tego linuxa nie zapomnieć wynajduję sobie zajęcia regularnie  :Smile:  A na poważnie zainwestowałem w domenę, podpiąłem do niej moje publiczne IP, strona na Apache'u nawet ładnie działa i teraz chciałbym sobie stworzyć konta pocztowe na tej domenie. 

Czyli mam domenę np.: zzzxxx.pl podpiąłem ją do mojego adresu xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx

Mój komputer jest w sieci z inną domeną np.: aaabbb.pl

Jak wysyłam maila np.: przez mutta wyświetla mi się że mail przyszedł od root@aaabbb.pl (co jest logiczne)a chciałbym żeby było że przyszedł od root@zzzxxx.pl

Jest to zapewne proste i banalne, ale jeszcze jakoś nie do końca rozumiem jak to działa...

Wydaje mi się że powinien ustawić:

```
ssmtp.conf

/postfix/main.cf

/mutt/.muttrc

```

Jakbyś ktoś mógł oświecić będę wdzięczny.

pzdr,Last edited by professor1234 on Sun Mar 04, 2012 7:14 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## SlashBeast

nie masz ssmtp jak masz postfiksa, oba zabewniaja sendmail (i sie wzajemnie blokuja), gdzie ssmtp to tylko forwarder.

----------

## professor1234

Ok, 

zmyliło mnie że w /etc/ssmtp plik konfiguracji został mimo że to odinstalowałem.

Obecnie mam:

- postfix'a

- mutta

Jak to teraz pokonfigurować ??

pzdr,

Nie wiem jeszcze czemu, ale jak klikam odpowiedz przenosi mnie do głównego forum...Last edited by professor1234 on Sun Sep 18, 2011 10:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Mutt to klient poczty, wiec to zupelnie inna bajka (mozesz go uzywac do maildirow chociaz by). Postfix nie jest jakos mega trudny do konfiguracji, generalnie, jakbys chcial go do 'lokalnych userow' to nie wymaga prawie zadnej konfiguracji, proponuje zagooglowac za tym jak zrobic na postfiksie wirtualne konta mail. Zagoogluj za 'gentoo-wiki postfix' i czytaj.

----------

## professor1234

```

```

Last edited by professor1234 on Sun Mar 04, 2012 7:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## professor1234

OK. Jednak postfix nie działa jak należy, dalej nie odbiera poczty:

Remote host said: 550 5.1.1 <admin@zzzxxx.pl>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in local recipient table

Giving up on ip.ip.ip.ip

Poniżej jeszcze raz log z ./main.cf

```

soft_bounce = no

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

command_directory = /usr/sbin

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

data_directory = /var/lib/postfix

mail_owner = postfix

#default_privs = nobody

myhostname = doradus.zzzxxx.pl

#myhostname = virtual.domain.tld

mydomain = zzzxxx.pl

# SENDING MAIL

#myorigin = $myhostname

myorigin = $mydomain

#myorigin=

# RECEIVING MAIL

inet_interfaces = all

#inet_interfaces = $myhostname

#inet_interfaces = $myhostname, localhost

#proxy_interfaces =

#proxy_interfaces = 1.2.3.4

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, $mydomain

#mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost, $mydomain

#mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost, $mydomain,

#       mail.$mydomain, www.$mydomain, ftp.$mydomain

# REJECTING MAIL FOR UNKNOWN LOCAL USERS

#local_recipient_maps = unix:passwd.byname $alias_maps

#local_recipient_maps = proxy:unix:passwd.byname $alias_maps

#local_recipient_maps =

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

# TRUST AND RELAY CONTROL

#mynetworks_style = class

#mynetworks_style = subnet

#mynetworks_style = host

mynetworks = 83.175.181.144/28, 127.0.0.0/8, 192.168.1.0/24

#mynetworks = $config_directory/mynetworks

#mynetworks = hash:/etc/postfix/network_table

#relay_domains = $mydestination

# INTERNET OR INTRANET

#relayhost = $mydomain

#relayhost = [gateway.my.domain]

#relayhost = [mailserver.isp.tld]

#relayhost = uucphost

#relayhost = [an.ip.add.ress]

# REJECTING UNKNOWN RELAY USERS

#relay_recipient_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/relay_recipients

# INPUT RATE CONTROL

#in_flow_delay = 1s

# ADDRESS REWRITING

# username->Firstname.Lastname mapping.

# ADDRESS REDIRECTION (VIRTUAL DOMAIN)

# ALIAS DATABASE

#alias_maps = dbm:/etc/aliases

#alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases

#alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases, nis:mail.aliases

#alias_database = dbm:/etc/aliases

#alias_database = dbm:/etc/mail/aliases

#alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases

#alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/opt/majordomo/aliases

# ADDRESS EXTENSIONS (e.g., user+foo)

#recipient_delimiter = +

# DELIVERY TO MAILBOX

# The default mailbox file is /var/spool/mail/user or /var/mail/user.  Specify

home_mailbox = Maildir/

#mail_spool_directory = /var/mail

#mail_spool_directory = /var/spool/mail

#mailbox_command = /some/where/procmail

#mailbox_command = /some/where/procmail -a "$EXTENSION"

#mailbox_transport = lmtp:unix:/file/name

#mailbox_transport = cyrus

#fallback_transport = lmtp:unix:/file/name

#fallback_transport = cyrus

#fallback_transport =

#luser_relay = $user@other.host

#luser_relay = $local@other.host

#luser_relay = admin+$local

# JUNK MAIL CONTROLS

#header_checks = regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks

# FAST ETRN SERVICE

#fast_flush_domains = $relay_domains

# SHOW SOFTWARE VERSION OR NOT

#smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name

#smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name ($mail_version)

# PARALLEL DELIVERY TO THE SAME DESTINATION

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 20

# DEBUGGING CONTROL

debug_peer_level = 2

#debug_peer_list = 127.0.0.1

#debug_peer_list = some.domain

#debugger_command =

#        PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin

#        ddd $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5

# If you can't use X, use this to capture the call stack when a

# daemon crashes. The result is in a file in the configuration

# directory, and is named after the process name and the process ID.

#

# debugger_command =

#       PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin; export PATH; (echo cont;

#       echo where) | gdb $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id 2>&1

#       >$config_directory/$process_name.$process_id.log & sleep 5

# debugger_command =

#       PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin; export PATH; screen

#       -dmS $process_name gdb $daemon_directory/$process_name

#       $process_id & sleep 1

# INSTALL-TIME CONFIGURATION INFORMATION

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

setgid_group = postdrop

# html_directory: The location of the Postfix HTML documentation.

html_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.8.4/html

# manpage_directory: The location of the Postfix on-line manual pages.

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.8.4/readme

mailbox_command =

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl2_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

smtpd_sasl_local_domain =

smtpd_recipient_restrictions =

  permit_sasl_authenticated,

  permit_mynetworks,

  reject_unauth_destination

smtp_use_tls = yes

smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes

smtpd_use_tls = yes

#smtpd_tls_auth_only = yes

smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/newkey.pem

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/newcert.pem

smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/cacert.pem

smtpd_tls_loglevel = 3

# manpage_directory: The location of the Postfix on-line manual pages.

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.8.4/readme

mailbox_command =

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl2_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

smtpd_sasl_local_domain =

smtpd_recipient_restrictions =

  permit_sasl_authenticated,

  permit_mynetworks,

  reject_unauth_destination

smtp_use_tls = yes

smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes

smtpd_use_tls = yes

#smtpd_tls_auth_only = yes

smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/newkey.pem

smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/newcert.pem

smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/cacert.pem

smtpd_tls_loglevel = 3

smtpd_tls_received_header = yes

smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s

tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom

```

Połączenie telnetem z portem 25 działa:

```

220 doradus.zzzxxx.pl ESMTP Postfix

EHLO zzzxxx.pl

250-doradus.zzzxxx.pl

250-PIPELINING

250-SIZE 10240000

250-VRFY

250-ETRN

250-STARTTLS

250-AUTH PLAIN LOGIN

250-AUTH=PLAIN LOGIN

250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

250-8BITMIME

250 DSN

```

Połączenie telnetem z portem 110 działa:

```

+OK Hello there.

```

Połączenie telnetem z portem 143 działa:

```

* OK [CAPABILITY IMAP4rev1 UIDPLUS CHILDREN NAMESPACE THREAD=ORDEREDSUBJECT THREAD=REFERENCES SORT QUOTA IDLE ACL ACL2=UNION STARTTLS] Courier-IMAP ready. Copyright 1998-2008 Double Precision, Inc.  See COPYING for distribution information.

```

A postfix jak nie odbierał poczty tak nie odbiera jej dalej...

Regułki firewalla dla poczty które mam to:

```

# postfix/SSL/IMAP/IMAPS/POP3/POP3S

iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 25 -j ACCEPT

iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 443 -j ACCEPT

iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 143 -j ACCEPT

iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 993 -j ACCEPT

iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 110 -j ACCEPT

iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 995 -j ACCEPT

```

Plik aliasów /etc/mail/aliases:

```

...

# Well-known aliases -- these should be filled in!

root: admin@zzzxxx.pl

user12: Piotrek@zzzxxx.pl

```

Mógłby mnie ktoś oświecić co jeszcze może nie grać ?? 

Pozdrawiam

----------

